# extra filter media



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

I have two extra slots in my Marineland Penguin 350, would it be a good idea to add some of this stuff?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...amily&keepsr=1
which would be best, the carbon, the white diamond ammonia neutralizing crystals, or the blend?

Thanks.....
Robb


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

What do you already have in it?
What size tank?
Fresh or Salt?
What kind of fish?

I seriouly doubt you need any of that. Carbon is not requried except when medicating.. Ammonia remover is only needed at start up or during spikes.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

I have one filter cartridge on each side.........








its a Marineland Penguin 350..........
what about adding extra filter cartridges instead? would it be helpful?

I have a 46g freshwater tank..........only 2 tiger barbs and 1 Rainbow shark in there so far....... I will be adding more fish shortly........

Thanks......
Robb


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

The filters that come with that already have carbon.

I have the 330 marine land filter. I have nothing in the baskets. If you must absolutely put something in them you can put bio-media.
Fluval BioMax Media
(Item: 2753126) (sold at petsmart)


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

link doesnt work.... i would think about adding some floss to polish the water...


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

mgamer20o0 said:


> link doesnt work.... i would think about adding some floss to polish the water...


whats floss?



verbosity said:


> The filters that come with that already have carbon.
> 
> I have the 330 marine land filter. I have nothing in the baskets. If you must absolutely put something in them you can put bio-media.
> Fluval BioMax Media
> (Item: 2753126) (sold at petsmart)


its not absolutely necessary, i was just wonering if it would be helpful.........


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Floss is cheap.. It's like giant cotton.. But you would have to change it often.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I use the kind of mechanical filtration you buy in one huge piece and cut it yourself, much cheaper in my opinion. Give it a good rinse once or twice a month until it starts to fall apart.

I also use it as biological media, placing it after the water is filtered by other mechanical pads. Another thing you can do too is cut it and rip open just on the inside and not the sides, forming a little pocket and you can place that over filter intakes for a mini sponge filter.

I suggest you stop buying the filter replacement cartridges that come with carbon and the frame and all that...tends to be pricey. Get either a sponge or a pad that you can just rinse every so often, and replace when needed. Adding more "cartridges" would be helpful in a way, but not helpful to your wallet. A good alternative is what I suggested earlier, go with the cheap filter pads that are inexpensive.

If you still have excess room, a good idea could be to pick up some biological media; remember, this is placed after all the other media. In other words, you want the pristine, filtered water to penetrate this last. Some products are ceramic rings, bio-balls, more sponge and pads. These can be tied up in panty-hose, or you can buy a filter media bag or even a plastic case made for your filter to store the biological media in. Stay away from chemicals like Nitra-zorb, and ammonia removers and whatnot. Feel free to ask any more questions, I know I kind of went off on a tangent here...


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have the same filter. What I do is take the carbon cartridges and rip the seam open a little at the top of the cartridge enough so you can empty out the carbon. Then just use the blue pad as a mechanical/biological media. If you have an instance where you need to use the carbon cartridges, when your done you can empty out the carbon, rinse it well and recycle the pad by using it without the carbon.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

jeaninel said:


> I have the same filter. What I do is take the carbon cartridges and rip the seam open a little at the top of the cartridge enough so you can empty out the carbon. Then just use the blue pad as a mechanical/biological media. If you have an instance where you need to use the carbon cartridges, when your done you can empty out the carbon, rinse it well and recycle the pad by using it without the carbon.


So I shouldnt use any carbon in the filter?



JouteiMike said:


> I use the kind of mechanical filtration you buy in one huge piece and cut it yourself, much cheaper in my opinion. Give it a good rinse once or twice a month until it starts to fall apart.
> 
> I also use it as biological media, placing it after the water is filtered by other mechanical pads. Another thing you can do too is cut it and rip open just on the inside and not the sides, forming a little pocket and you can place that over filter intakes for a mini sponge filter.
> 
> ...


if you could, a couple of links to your suggestions would really be helpful.........just so I have a better idea what you are talking about...........

Thanks for all of the help.........
Robb


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You shouldn't use carbon. It is not necessary but you can store a new pack in your cabinet until the time you will need it. It is used mainly to remove stains, odors, meds et al.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

hmmm, very confusing.....   
why do they sell all of the cartidges with carbon?
and what do I use, just empty cartridges? thats enough?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

thats all I use, trashman. Actually, i buy the actual filter cartridges with the carbon in it, and break open the back of it to get all the carbon out. i use the carbon in the whisper cartridges for my firebellied toad tank 

the one empty cartridge works wonders (though id like to add some finer stuff behind it for fun) and they last for months and months of rinsing.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Carbon does have it's use when you need to remove meds or odors or tannins from driftwood, etc. My Whisper filter I have sells their cartridges with the carbon in seperate pouches so you have the option of adding it or not.

On my Penguin 350 I run the empty cartridge in the first slot (or with carbon if I need to remove meds) and a sponge in the second slot and then of course there's the biowheel. The sponge I use just as extra bio media. I forget what brand it was, Fluval or Filstar or something, but it fit exactly into the slot. Didn't have to trim it down or anything. I figure it's always good to have extra surface area for the bacteria.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

jeaninel said:


> Carbon does have it's use when you need to remove meds or odors or tannins from driftwood, etc. My Whisper filter I have sells their cartridges with the carbon in seperate pouches so you have the option of adding it or not.
> 
> On my Penguin 350 I run the empty cartridge in the first slot (or with carbon if I need to remove meds) and a sponge in the second slot and then of course there's the biowheel. The sponge I use just as extra bio media. I forget what brand it was, Fluval or Filstar or something, but it fit exactly into the slot. Didn't have to trim it down or anything. I figure it's always good to have extra surface area for the bacteria.


Right now i have the old sponge from my whisper 20 in one of the extra slots...........i put it there during the tranfer for the bacteria.........ill look into the ones that you mentioned.........


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

you can buy floss at walmart. 

you dont have to replace it but you can just wash it out. its great for polishing.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

My walmart doesn't have any floss.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

mgamer20o0 said:


> you can buy floss at walmart.
> 
> you dont have to replace it but you can just wash it out. its great for polishing.


aquarium section?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

TrashmanNYC said:


> mgamer20o0 said:
> 
> 
> > you can buy floss at walmart.
> ...


We don't have a walmart over here, but in all the lfs and pet stores they have it, so I'd imagine they have it in walmart since walmart seems to sell fish as well.

( :shock: a supermarket that sells fish is a strange concept to us, LOL)


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Petsmart doesn't even have filter floss  I had to pay 8 dollars for a bag of it at my LFS.. They are such a rip off.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Carbon can be used and can be beneficial to a tank even if you are not medicating. The reason everyone says it is not needed is just that, you don't NEED it. All it does is remove some of the odors that a tank may have and it will help to polish your water. The major drawback is it only works for 3-6 weeks and then it is useless. This means replacing it a lot and wasitng money that could be spent on better filter materials. 

If you can find them, I owuld get the Bio-Chem stars, they are slender and long and should be bale to put them in the filter standing upright. They will build up enough beneficial bacteria to support the tank and then you can change the other media whenever you want without having to worry about removing a majority of the beneficial bacteria. Just make sure to let them get established before making and huge changes.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

is the "floss" the same as "Polyester fiber fill?"
and what do i do, just cut it too size or just stuff some in there?


----------

